# Layout mit listViews (Scrolling-Probleme)



## FRWL (7. Sep 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage zum listView. In meinem Layout habe ich zwei listViews in einem LinearLayout nebeneinander gesetzt, um zu erreichen, dass ich zwei Spalten habe und in diese zwei Spalten bequem über die listViews meine Inhalte platzieren kann. 
Dummerweise ist es nun so, dass die beiden listViews einzeln scrollbar sind und nicht zusammen nach unten oder oben scrollen. 

Lässt sich das irgendwie beheben?

Wenn nein: Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, um so ein Layout anders zu realisieren?

Habe mich bereits ausgiebig mit Google auseinandergesetzt, aber keinen Eintrag gefunden, der mein Problem lösen kann, deswegen schonmal im Voraus vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Gast2 (10. Sep 2012)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Du den ScrollView ganz oben als Elternelement der beiden ListViews setzen mußt?!

Die beiden ListViews ggf. nocheinmal in einen Container packen (evtl. geht ScrollView auch nur mit einem Kind).


----------



## schlingel (10. Sep 2012)

> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Du den ScrollView ganz oben als Elternelement der beiden ListViews setzen mußt?!


Bloß nicht. Das wird von Google nicht empfohlen.

Wenn du mehrere Spalten haben möchtest, musst du eben deinen ListAdapter und das Layout für ein ListItem anpassen. Das ist alles.

In diesem (unfertigen) Projekt von mir, gibt's ein Beispiel wie so ein Adapter aussehen kann. Siehe BillAdapter.

Generell sollte man aber von SimpleAdapter und nicht ArrayAdapter ableiten! Alter Fehler den ich in dieser Form nicht mehr machen würde.


----------

